# frasi da film



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

"in citta' sei tu la legge,qua sono io....lasciami stare o scateno una guerra che non te la sogni neppure"
Rambo

"Palla di Lardo io riusciro a motivarti a costo di accorciare il c...o a tutti i cannibali del Congo"
Full Metal Jacket

"che cos'e il genio?e' fantasia ,intuizione, colpo d'occhio e velocita' d'esecuzione"
Amici miei


----------



## brugola (23 Settembre 2008)

non può piovere per sempre
(il corvo)

Quel ballerino aveva una calzamaglia cosi’ stretta che non solo si distingueva il sesso, ma anche la religione w. allen


----------



## Old disperso (23 Settembre 2008)

"chi mi assicura che siete della polizia?" "bhè dopo che ti ho sparato puoi far esaminare il proiettile"
arma letale I

"come faccio a difendermi? non ho mai affrontato una rissa!" "pensa a qualcuno che odi"  
Hooligans

"Derek ti piace il mio rossetto?" "Come scusa?" "no perchè ci tengo ad essere carino quando lo prendo nel culo!"
Blow

"hai fatto incazzare il toro sbagliato! non ti è bastata la lezione al campo? MORDI IL MARCIAPIEDE"
American history

"Chi fa di se una bestia elimina il dolore dell'essere uomo!"
paura e delirio a las vegas

"Cioppo facile scopatti buttana indisciale picchè tu di mia ti devi innamorare...DEVI ANCORA CAPIRE CHI è ANGELINO CARUCCHIO!!"
travolti da un insolito destino in un azzurro mare di agosto


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Settembre 2008)

E di me? Che sarà di me se te ne vai?
Francamente...me ne infischio!
Via col vento.


A volte nella vita a una donna non resta che fare la carogna.
L'ultima eclissi.

Non è lui che è sta peggio.
Siamo noi che siam peggiorati

Speriamo che sia femmina.


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

"quando prendi un pugno e ti accorgi di non essere di vetro,non ti senti te stesso finche non oltrepassi il tuo limite"
Hooligans


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

"ormai tradire mia moglie e' troppo facile,mi sento come Rummenigge nell'area della Cavese"
Cristian De Sica in Yuppies


----------



## ranatan (23 Settembre 2008)

Da Forerst Gump

"Stupido è chi lo stupido fa. "

"- Tu l'hai già trovato Gesù Gump? 
- Dovevo cercarlo? Non lo sapevo. "


----------



## Old disperso (23 Settembre 2008)

And last but not the least!!
"Scegliete la vita, scegliete un lavoro, scegliete una carriera, scegliete la famiglia, scegliete un maxitelevisore del cazzo, scegliete lavatrice, macchine, lettori CD e apriscatole elettrici. Scegliete la buona salute, il colesterolo basso e la polizza vita, scegliete un mutuo a interessi fissi, scegliete una prima casa, scegliete gli amici, scegliete una moda casual e le valigie in tinta, scegliete un salotto di tre pezzi a rate e ricopritelo con una stoffa del cazzo, scegliete il fai da te e chiedetevi chi cacchio siete la domenica mattina, scegliete di sedervi sul divano a spappolarvi il cervello e lo spirito con i quiz mentre vi ingozzate di schifezze da mangiare. Alla fine scegliete di marcire, di tirare le cuoia in uno squallido ospizio ridotti a motivo di imbarazzo per gli stronzetti viziati ed egoisti che avete figliato per rimpiazzarvi, scegliete un futuro, scegliete la vita. Ma perché dovrei fare una cosa così? Io ho scelto di non scegliere la vita, ho scelto qualcos'altro. Le ragioni? Non ci sono ragioni, chi ha bisogno di ragioni quando ha l'eroina?..."

trainspotting


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

"tarapiotapaca .......supercazzola prematurata con scappellamento a destra"
amici miei


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

"ma che male c'e ad essere dittatori?.....bisogna pensare sempre in grande...guarda Mussolini,Hitler o anche Stalin... era comunista ma c'aveva 2 palle cosi...."
Romanzo criminale


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

"le chi ha parlato di grazia? la grazia la da il presidente della repubblica.....io sono un semplice commissario di polizia"
Maurizio Merli in "napoli violenta"


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> And last but not the least!!
> "Scegliete la vita, scegliete un lavoro, scegliete una carriera, scegliete la famiglia, scegliete un maxitelevisore del cazzo, scegliete lavatrice, macchine, lettori CD e apriscatole elettrici. Scegliete la buona salute, il colesterolo basso e la polizza vita, scegliete un mutuo a interessi fissi, scegliete una prima casa, scegliete gli amici, scegliete una moda casual e le valigie in tinta, scegliete un salotto di tre pezzi a rate e ricopritelo con una stoffa del cazzo, scegliete il fai da te e chiedetevi chi cacchio siete la domenica mattina, scegliete di sedervi sul divano a spappolarvi il cervello e lo spirito con i quiz mentre vi ingozzate di schifezze da mangiare. Alla fine scegliete di marcire, di tirare le cuoia in uno squallido ospizio ridotti a motivo di imbarazzo per gli stronzetti viziati ed egoisti che avete figliato per rimpiazzarvi, scegliete un futuro, scegliete la vita. Ma perché dovrei fare una cosa così? Io ho scelto di non scegliere la vita, ho scelto qualcos'altro. Le ragioni? Non ci sono ragioni, chi ha bisogno di ragioni quando ha l'eroina?..."
> 
> trainspotting


Questo monologo e' favoloso


----------



## Old disperso (23 Settembre 2008)

allacciascarpascarpallaccia come fosse antani per lei


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Settembre 2008)

gli vogliamo dare una pennellata di sesso?
dagliela alla tua titti la pennellata
gliela do, gliela do......

amici miei


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> allacciascarpascarpallaccia come fosse antani per lei


 "anche nel rispetto delle autorita le2 cose come se fossi vicesindaco.."


----------



## ranatan (23 Settembre 2008)

_Da Nemo_

_"Io sono uno squalo buono, non un automa divoratore di pesci. Se voglio cambiare questa immagine di me devo prima cambiare me stesso. I pesci sono amici, non cibo.
Tranne quei puzzoni di delfini."_


----------



## Sterminator (23 Settembre 2008)

per Star Wars c'e' molto da attendere???

(non e' una citazione, e' solo una domanda.....)


----------



## Old disperso (23 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo monologo e' favoloso


e questo?
"Credo nelle rovesciate di Bonimba, e nei riff di Keith Richards. Credo al doppio suono di campanello del padrone di casa, che vuole l'affitto ogni primo del mese. Credo che ognuno di noi si meriterebbe di avere una madre e un padre che siano decenti con lui almeno finché non si sta in piedi. Credo che un'Inter come quella di Corso, Mazzola e Suarez non ci sarà mai più, ma non è detto che non ce ne saranno altre belle in maniera diversa. Credo che non sia tutto qui, però prima di credere in qualcos'altro bisogna fare i conti con quello che c'è qua, e allora mi sa che crederò prima o poi in qualche dio. Credo che se mai avrò una famiglia sarà dura tirare avanti con trecento mila al mese, però credo anche che se non leccherò culi come fa il mio caporeparto difficilmente cambieranno le cose. Credo che c'ho un buco grosso dentro, ma anche che, il rock n' roll, qualche amichetta, il calcio, qualche soddisfazione sul lavoro, le stro**ate con gli amici ogni tanto questo buco me lo riempiono. Credo che la voglia di scappare da un paese con ventimila abitanti vuol dire che hai voglia di scappare da te stesso, e credo che da te non ci scappi neanche se sei Eddie Merckx. Credo che non è giusto giudicare la vita degli altri, perché comunque non puoi sapere proprio un ca**o della vita degli altri."

radiofreccia


----------



## Old disperso (23 Settembre 2008)

"Ascolta, ma ci riesci per un giorno, non dico a non essere stronzo, ma almeno a stare nella media?"
radiofreccia


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2008)

*I popoli non dovrebbero avere paura dei propri governi, sono i governi che  dovrebbero aver paura dei popoli. *
(da V for Vendetta)


----------



## brugola (23 Settembre 2008)

Passare dal sonno alla morte è un lusso che a quelli come noi raramente è concesso... questo è il mio regalo per te!!!

kill bill 


Questi sono tutti problemi a cui non devi neppure pensare quando hai una sana ed onesta tossicodipendenza.

trainspotting


----------



## Old disperso (23 Settembre 2008)

tratte da fight club

Jack: Siamo... siamo consumatori... 
Tyler: Esatto, siamo consumatori. Siamo i sottoprodotti di uno stile di vita che ci ossessiona. Omicidi, crimini, povertà, queste cose non mi spaventano... quello che mi spaventa sono le celebrità sulle riviste, la televisione con 500 canali, il nome di un tizio sulle mie mutande, i farmaci per capelli, il viagra, poche calorie...

La pubblicità ci fa inseguire le macchine e i vestiti... Fare i lavori che odiamo per comprare cazzate che non ci servono. 
Siamo i figli di mezzo della storia, non abbiamo ne uno scopo ne un posto, non abbiamo la grande guerra ne la grande depressione. 
La nostra grande guerra è quella spirituale! La nostra grande depressione è la nostra vita. Siamo cresciuti con la televisione che ci ha convinti che un giorno saremmo diventati miliardari, divi del cinema, rock star... ma non è così! E lentamente lo stiamo imparando e ne abbiamo veramente le palle piene.

Infilarti le penne nel culo non fa di te una gallina!


----------



## Old disperso (23 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *I popoli non dovrebbero avere paura dei propri governi, sono i governi che  dovrebbero aver paura dei popoli. *
> (da V for Vendetta)


minchia che filmone hai messo in  ballo


GRANDE!!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> minchia che filmone hai messo in  ballo
> 
> 
> GRANDE!!


dilettanti...tze'....

e tossici!


----------



## Old disperso (23 Settembre 2008)

"LEGGI LA BIBBIA BRED?...[SSSì]...E ALLORA SENTI QUESTO PASSO KE CONOSCO A MEMORIA, è PERFETTO X L'OCCASIONE!EZECHIELE 25/17...IL CAMMINO DELL'UOMO TIMORATO è MINACCIATO DA OGNI PARTE DALLE INEQUITà DEGLI ESSERI EGOISTI E DALLA TIRANNIA DEGLI UOMINI MALVAGI...BENEDETTO SIA COLUI KE NEL NOME DELLA CARITà E DELLA BUONA VOLONTà CONDUCE I DEBOLI ATTRAVERSO LA VALLE DELLE TENEBRE, XK EGLI è IN VERITà IL PASTORE DI SUO FRATELLO E IL RICERCATORE DEI FIGLI SMARRITI...E LA MIA GIUSTIZIA CALERà SOPRA DI LORO CON GRANDISSIMA VENDETTA E FURIOSISSIMO SDEGNO SU COLORO KE SI PROVERANNO AD AMMORBARE ED INFINE A DISTRUGGERE I MIEI FRATELLI...E TU SAPRAI KE IL MIO NOME è QLL DEL SIGNORE QUANDO FARò CALARE LA MIA VENDETTA SOPRA DI TE!

Mr. Brown: Ve lo dico di cosa parla "Like a Virgin". Parla di una che rimorchia un tipo con una fava così! Tutta la canzone è una metafora sulla fava grossa. 
Mr. Blonde: No, macché, parla di una ragazza vulnerabile perché se la sono sbattuta di sopra e di sotto, ma poi incontra un tipo sensibile e... 
Mr. Brown: Nonononono, mammoletta, queste sono cazzate per turisti!


----------



## Old disperso (23 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> dilettanti...tze'....
> 
> e tossici!


cavaliere perchè non contribuisci?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> And last but not the least!!
> "Scegliete la vita, scegliete un lavoro, scegliete una carriera, scegliete la famiglia, scegliete un maxitelevisore del cazzo, scegliete lavatrice, macchine, lettori CD e apriscatole elettrici. Scegliete la buona salute, il colesterolo basso e la polizza vita, scegliete un mutuo a interessi fissi, scegliete una prima casa, scegliete gli amici, scegliete una moda casual e le valigie in tinta, scegliete un salotto di tre pezzi a rate e ricopritelo con una stoffa del cazzo, scegliete il fai da te e chiedetevi chi cacchio siete la domenica mattina, scegliete di sedervi sul divano a spappolarvi il cervello e lo spirito con i quiz mentre vi ingozzate di schifezze da mangiare. Alla fine scegliete di marcire, di tirare le cuoia in uno squallido ospizio ridotti a motivo di imbarazzo per gli stronzetti viziati ed egoisti che avete figliato per rimpiazzarvi, scegliete un futuro, scegliete la vita. Ma perché dovrei fare una cosa così? Io ho scelto di non scegliere la vita, ho scelto qualcos'altro. Le ragioni? Non ci sono ragioni, chi ha bisogno di ragioni quando ha l'eroina?..."
> 
> trainspotting


bhò- A me non dice un casso....


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> minchia che filmone hai messo in  ballo
> 
> 
> GRANDE!!


Bello eh? Eccotene un'altra:

*Ecco. Credeva di uccidermi? Sotto questa cappa non  ci sono né carne né sangue da uccidere. C'è solo un'idea. E le idee sono a prova  di proiettile.* 
( V for Vendetta )


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> dilettanti...tze'....
> 
> e tossici!



Tu statt zitt


----------



## Sterminator (23 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> cavaliere perchè non contribuisci?


non bazzico molto...ai miei tempi c'era ancora il muto...

se volete faccio i disegnini...


----------



## Old disperso (23 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhò- A me non dice un casso....



letto così in effetti rende poco devi leggerlo con questa di sottofondo
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=tERKErLwii4


----------



## Old disperso (23 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non bazzico molto...ai miei tempi c'era ancora il muto...
> 
> se volete faccio i disegnini...


ti prego adesso però devi farmi charlie chaplin ne il grande dittatore sennò m'incasso


----------



## Sterminator (23 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> ti prego adesso però devi farmi charlie chaplin ne il grande dittatore sennò m'incasso


ed allora apri un treddo apposito oseno' e' OT e ce cacceno...

dai dai


----------



## Old disperso (23 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bello eh? Eccotene un'altra:
> 
> *Ecco. Credeva di uccidermi? Sotto questa cappa non  ci sono né carne né sangue da uccidere. C'è solo un'idea. E le idee sono a prova  di proiettile.*
> ( V for Vendetta )


Voilà. Alla vista un umile veterano del Vaudeville, chiamato a fare le veci sia della vittima che del violento dalle vicissitudini del fato. Questo viso non è vacuo vessillo di vanità, ma semplice vestigia della Vox Populi, ora vuota, ora vana. Tuttavia questa visita alla vessazione passata acquista vigore ed è votata alla vittoria sui vampiri virulenti che aprono al vizio, garanti della violazione vessatrice e vorace della volontà. L'unico verdetto è vendicarsi... Vendetta... E diventa un voto non mai vano poiché il suo valore e la sua veridicità vendicheranno un giorno coloro che sono vigili e virtuosi. In verità questa vichyssoise verbale vira verso il verboso, quindi permettimi di aggiungere che è un grande onore per me conoscerti e che puoi chiamarmi V.

credevo di averlo visto solo io questo film e oltretutto me ne sono innamorato follemente!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> Voilà. Alla vista un umile veterano del Vaudeville, chiamato a fare le veci sia della vittima che del violento dalle vicissitudini del fato. Questo viso non è vacuo vessillo di vanità, ma semplice vestigia della Vox Populi, ora vuota, ora vana. Tuttavia questa visita alla vessazione passata acquista vigore ed è votata alla vittoria sui vampiri virulenti che aprono al vizio, garanti della violazione vessatrice e vorace della volontà. L'unico verdetto è vendicarsi... Vendetta... E diventa un voto non mai vano poiché il suo valore e la sua veridicità vendicheranno un giorno coloro che sono vigili e virtuosi. In verità questa vichyssoise verbale vira verso il verboso, quindi permettimi di aggiungere che è un grande onore per me conoscerti e che puoi chiamarmi V.
> 
> credevo di averlo visto solo io questo film e oltretutto *me ne sono innamorato follemente!!*


IDEM

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=X8S5By_mFu8

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=jSKuigkFQco&feature=related


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

"hai mai s......o sotto cocaina?...e' bello sai?"
Basic Instict


----------



## La Lupa (23 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> credevo di averlo visto solo io questo film e oltretutto me ne sono innamorato follemente!!


Ecco... io invece... una volta ho interrotto il dvd; una volta mi sono addormentata; un'altra volta avevo di meglio da fare...

Ma io sono certa di essermi persa qualcosa di importante in quel film perchè c'è un sacco di gente alla quale è piaciuto tantissimo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... io non ne vengo a capo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' quello col tipo con la maschera, no?


----------



## Old disperso (23 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ecco... io invece... una volta ho interrotto il dvd; una volta mi sono addormentata; un'altra volta avevo di meglio da fare...
> 
> Ma io sono certa di essermi persa qualcosa di importante in quel film perchè c'è un sacco di gente alla quale è piaciuto tantissimo...
> 
> ...


si è quello con la maschera..

per vederlo tutto l'ho dovuto guardare da solo perchè c'era la bestia di satana affianco a me che mi ha fatto vedere per tre volte i primi e gli ultimi 10 min


----------



## La Lupa (23 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> si è quello con la maschera..
> 
> per vederlo tutto l'ho dovuto guardare da solo perchè c'era la bestia di satana affianco a me che mi ha fatto vedere per tre volte i primi e gli ultimi 10 min


Vivi anche tu con Napo?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2008)

Non vi fanno girare vorticosamente i maroni quelli che non seguono i film e chiedono costantemente chi e', chi non e'... o cosa e' successo?


----------



## La Lupa (23 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non vi fanno girare vorticosamente i maroni quelli che non seguono i film e chiedono costantemente chi e', chi non e'... o cosa e' successo?


Non mi dire niente.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Napo fa di peggio.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Napo chiede costantemente pronostici per l'immediato futuro.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





tipo... ma adesso gli sparerà? Ma secondo te muore? Ma l'assassino è quello vero?...

Che... se è snervante nel caso io abbia già visto il film (perchè comunque, guardatelo! Checazzovuoidame!)... è addirittura da psicofarmaci se lo vedo per la prima volta.

MA CHE CAZZO NE SO IO??????????????


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2008)

Insostenibile!!

Comunque i film _seri_ ho preso la saggia decisione di gurdarli sola o con miei simili che guardano il film e dopo commentano...

Collegandomi a un altro thread mai andare al cinema al primo appuntamento!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Settembre 2008)

E le amiche che vogliono vedere solo splatter?


----------



## Old disperso (23 Settembre 2008)

Satana fa così...quando guardiamo film insieme manco inizia che gia li che mi chiede "di cosa parla? che attori ci sono?" (NB film che sceglie lei!!)
e allora io li la guardo mi alzo e mi faccio un cannino perchè so che non mi godrò il film...


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Insostenibile!!
> 
> Comunque i film _seri_ ho preso la saggia decisione di gurdarli sola o con miei simili che guardano il film e dopo commentano...
> 
> Collegandomi a un altro thread mai andare al cinema al primo appuntamento!


perchè? può essere una bel biglietto da visita. Se ti propone un film di merda...già sai che per fargliela pagare la porti a mangiare al messicano!


----------



## Old disperso (23 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> E le amiche che vogliono vedere solo splatter?


io ho gli amici che vogliono vedere solo film sulla mafia o che almeno ci sia criminalità organizzata sennò non sono contenti...


----------



## Old disperso (23 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> perchè? può essere una bel biglietto da visita. Se ti propone un film di merda...già sai che per fargliela pagare la porti a mangiare al messicano!



se a me portano dal messicano posso solo ringraziare commosso...


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

"eh ma il treno e' sempre il treno"
il ragazzo di campagna


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> se a me portano dal messicano posso solo ringraziare commosso...


Anche io.

In Fajitas we trust


----------



## Old disperso (23 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> "eh ma il treno e' sempre il treno"
> il ragazzo di campagna



uno snautzer (si scrive così? bhò) molto incazzato va in contro al corriere che entra nel cortile

corriere: "un ca-vallo!"
inquilina: "venga avanti stia tranquillo l'ho fatto castrare!"
corriere: "Signora ho paura che mi morda mica che m'inculi!"

grandi magazzini


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Settembre 2008)

La gente spesso definisce impossibili 
cose che semplicemente non ha mai visto.
(al di là dei sogni)


Sono le scelte che facciamo... 
che dimostrano quel che siamo veramente, 
molto più delle nostre capacità. 

"Harry Potter II"


Garantisco che ci saranno tempi duri…
garantisco che ad un certo punto uno dei due, o tutti e due, 
vorremmo farla finita…ma garantisco anche che 
se non ti chiedo di essere mia lo rimpiangerò per tutta la mia vita 
perché sento nel mio cuore che sei l’unica per me.

"Se scappi ti sposo"


----------



## Old unodinoi (23 Settembre 2008)

Mi chiamo Massimo Decimo Meridio, comandante dell'esercito del nord, generale delle legioni Felix, servo leale dell'unico vero imperatore Marco Aurelio, padre di un figlio assassinato, marito di una moglie uccisa,... e avrò la mia vendetta, in questa vita o nell'altra.

Ciò che facciamo in vita, riecheggia nell'eternità! 

Forza e Onore il resto è Aria e Polvere!


----------



## Old unodinoi (23 Settembre 2008)

Morire? Non ho paura di morire... tutte le persone muoiono, ma non tutti vivono veramente...

Agonizzanti in un letto, fra molti anni da adesso, siete sicuri che non sognerete di barattare tutti i giorni che avrete vissuto a partire da oggi per avere l'occasione, solo un altra occasione, di tornare qui, sul campo ad urlare ai nostri nemici che possono toglierci la vita, ma non citoglieranno mai la libertà.

Il tuo cuore è libero, abbi il coraggio di seguirlo.


----------



## Old unodinoi (23 Settembre 2008)

Quando pensa al modo in cui vorrebbe scoparmi, e io so' che lei lo pensa, com'è che se lo immagina, dottore? Oh, lo so che non può rispondermi... perciò ci pensi soltanto... vuole farlo in piedi? Lei sopra di me, io sopra di lei... o vuole invece prendermi da dietro, lei in ginocchio,la mia faccia sul cuscino... non è che vuole picchiarmi un po'? Solo un po', non troppo forte... o un po' più forte di così... o mi vuole venire in bocca? E se ora le dicessi che ogni volta che mi masturbo io penso a lei... che ogni volta finisco per godere pensando a lei... che si tocca e viene... - Credo che per oggi sia scaduto il tempo. Voglio concludere la terapia: mi mandi il conto".


----------



## Old unodinoi (23 Settembre 2008)

Non sei niente, sei solo chiacchiere e distintivo, chiacchiere e distintivo!".*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]*


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Insostenibile!!
> 
> *Comunque i film seri ho preso la saggia decisione di gurdarli sola o con miei simili che guardano il film e dopo commentano...*
> 
> Collegandomi a un altro thread mai andare al cinema al primo appuntamento!


 
sempre!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Settembre 2008)

La libertà è il diritto dell'anima di respirare.

Che stupidi che siamo, 
quanti inviti respinti, quanti...
quante frasi non dette, 
quanti sguardi non ricambiati... 
tante volte la vita ci passa accanto 
e noi non ce ne accorgiamo nemmeno

Sono una donna abbastanza ricca per apprezzare gli uomini che si possono comprare

So esattamente dove si trova il tuo corpo, quello che sto cercando è una qualche indicazione del tuo cervello
​


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> La gente spesso definisce impossibili
> cose che semplicemente non ha mai visto.
> (al di là dei sogni)


miii, come ho pianto con sto film...sopratutto quando rincontra il cane nell'al di dà


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> miii, come ho pianto con sto film...sopratutto quando rincontra il cane nell'al di dà


 che fai cn quell'avatar? mi hai msso paura


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che fai cn quell'avatar? mi hai msso paura


zit zit 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ho deciso di peggiorare ulteriormente il mio carattere e lasciarmi andare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Settembre 2008)

sto cercando di ricordarmi qualche frase famosa di un film porno ma non me ne sovviene nessuna


----------



## Old Angel (23 Settembre 2008)

"Io ho un milione di idee....ma portano tutte a morte certa!


----------



## Old Angel (23 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sto cercando di ricordarmi qualche frase famosa di un film porno ma non me ne sovviene nessuna


SuperSex?......_*Ifix, tcen tcen*_


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> SuperSex?......_*Ifix, tcen tcen*_


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sto cercando di ricordarmi qualche frase famosa di un film porno ma non me ne sovviene nessuna


 perchè nei film porno si parla?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè nei film porno si parla?


certo..dei dialoghi alla carmelo bene che neanche t'immagini


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo..dei dialoghi alla carmelo bene che neanche t'immagini


 devo ricordarmi di tenere alto l'audio, allora....


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> devo ricordarmi di tenere alto l'audio, allora....
















  ma come?? facevi a meno di quei delizioni sottofondi musicali??


----------



## Old Angel (23 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Chiedo venia era un fotoromanzo, allora..

Rocco Siffredi

Io di patatine ne ho provate tante


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma come?? facevi a meno di quei delizioni sottofondi musicali??


 
chiedo umilmente perdono....


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Settembre 2008)

io so' io e voi nun siete un cazzo!
(il marchese del grillo)


----------



## Old Holly (23 Settembre 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Ti prego, ti prego, non ci uccidere. Ti prego baby, lo sai che ti amo. Non avrei mai voluto lasciarti, non e' stata colpa mia. Davvero, sono sincero. Quel giorno fini' la benzina. Si buco' un pneumatico. Non avevo i soldi per il taxi! Il mio smoking non era arrivato in tempo dalla tintoria! Era venuto a trovarmi da lontano un amico che non vedevo da anni! Qualcuno mi rubo' la macchina! Ci fu un terremoto! Una tremenda inondazione! Un'invasione di cavallette!".
                          Jake Blues in *The Blues brothers*[/FONT]


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

_A voi reginette di bellezza,insegnano un modo decente per chiedere scusa???..perchè tu lo fai veramente di merda!!_ 
ERIN BROKOVICH


----------



## Old disperso (24 Settembre 2008)

Giornalista: "Signor Stark, lei viene definito il Leonardo Da Vinci contemporaneo, cos'ha da dire?". 
Tony: "Una cosa ridicola, io non dipingo". 
Giornalista: "E l'altro soprannome: mercante di morte?". 
Tony: "Non è male".
ironman

Dicono che la migliore arma sia quella che non si deve usare mai. Io preferisco l'arma che si deve usare solo una volta: è così che faceva mio padre, è così che fa l'America, e finora ha funzionato piuttosto bene.
iron man

La pubblicità ci fa inseguire le macchine e i vestiti... Fare i lavori che odiamo per comprare cazzate che non ci servono. 
Siamo i figli di mezzo della storia, non abbiamo ne uno scopo ne un posto, non abbiamo la grande guerra ne la grande depressione. 
La nostra grande guerra è quella spirituale! La nostra grande depressione è la nostra vita. Siamo cresciuti con la televisione che ci ha convinti che un giorno saremmo diventati miliardari, divi del cinema, rock star... ma non è così! E lentamente lo stiamo imparando e ne abbiamo veramente le palle piene.
fight club

Tu non sei il tuo lavoro. Non sei la quantità di soldi che hai in banca; non sei la macchina che guidi né il contenuto del tuo portafogli. Non sei i tuoi vestiti di marca. Sei la canticchiante e danzante merda del mondo.
a clockwork orange


----------



## La Lupa (24 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> SuperSex?......_*Ifix, tcen tcen*_


















Salve salvino...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sto cercando di ricordarmi qualche frase famosa di un film porno ma non me ne sovviene nessuna



Avete ordinato voi la pizza?

(Debby si fa Dallas)


----------



## La Lupa (24 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avete ordinato voi la pizza?
> 
> (Debby si fa Dallas)


...


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2008)

*Dal tramonto all'alba.*

Salma Hayek: "Sarai il mio cagnolino, ti chiamerò Spot. Leccherai il fango secco dai miei stivali. Sarai il mio schiavo!" 
George Clooney: "Spiacente, sono già stato sposato...". BANG.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Da *nessuno ci può fermare*

Come mai sei dentro ,culo allegro??

rapina, ma sono innocente fratello.
E non ho niente di allegro sai? il culo poi....


----------



## Old disperso (24 Settembre 2008)

"e no cazzo 50mila per una s... no adesso ti sc... dove non ho mai preso mia moglie nel cu.."
"si ma nel cu... fanno 150 mila!"
"e sono io che la metto nel cu.. a te?? te li porto la prossima volta perchè da te ci torno eccome se ci torno!!"
fermo posta

più erotico che porno però...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sto cercando di ricordarmi qualche frase famosa di un film porno ma non me ne sovviene nessuna


 
"oooooh sìììì"


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

questa la diamo al sorcio
questa ammazza le cimici
questa la diamo al gatto


verme. mi hai provocato e me te magno..

Un americano a roma


----------



## Old geisha (24 Settembre 2008)

"C'è un grande silenzio
dove non c'è mai stato suono..
C'è un grande silenzio,
dove il suono non può esserci..
Nella fredda tomba
del profondo Mare."
da Lezioni di Piano

Che stupidi che siamo: quanti inviti respinti, quante parole non dette, quanti sguardi non ricambiati. A volte la vita ci scorre davanti e noi non ce ne accorgiamo nemmeno! 
da Le fate ignoranti

 Non accompagno mai le mie fidanzate all'aeroporto. So che con il tempo mi passerà la voglia di farlo, e non ho nessuna intenzione di sentirmi dire "Ecco, non mi accompagni più all'aeroporto come un tempo".

e........

- Nessun uomo può essere amico di una donna che trova attraente: vuole sempre portarsela a letto. 
- Allora stai dicendo che un uomo riesce a essere amico solo di una donna che non è attraente? 
- No, di norma vuole farsi anche quella! 
da Hanry ti presento Sally


----------



## Old geisha (24 Settembre 2008)

volendo aggiungere ma dovrei scrivere quasi l'intera sceneggiatura ......... Mio cugino Vincenzo ..... esilarante una battuta meglio dell'altra, da quella del lavandino, a quella del vilipendio alla conrte, a quella del cervo .......... senza aggiungere quella della montagnola e il suo orologio biologico che fa tic tac


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2008)

Without freedom of choice there is no creativity. 
Without creativity, there is no life.
Senza libertà di scelta non c'è creatività. Senza creatività non c'è vita.

il capitano Kirk


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

quanti anni hai? 21?
oramai sei maggiorenne
è ora che tu sappia di chi se figlio

Un americano a roma


----------



## Old piovesempresulbagnato (24 Settembre 2008)

Perché le cose che cominciano con tante promesse, chissà come... vanno a finire nella spazzatura? Non per tutti, per chiunque abbia una immaginazione... La vita è abbastanza gestibile se tieni basse le tue speranze. Il momento in cui ti concedi dei bei sogni corri il rischio che poi ti crollino addosso, credimi!http://www.pensieriparole.it/film/m/melinda-e-melinda-%282004%29/
melinda e melinda ,W. Allen


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

"Wendy, tesoro, luce della mia vita! Non ti farò niente.  Solo che devi lasciarmi finire la frase.  Ho detto che non ti farò niente.  Soltanto, quella testa te la spacco in due,  quella tua testolina te la faccio a pezzi!".

Shining


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> "Wendy, tesoro, luce della mia vita! Non ti farò niente.  Solo che devi lasciarmi finire la frase.  Ho detto che non ti farò niente.  Soltanto, quella testa te la spacco in due,  quella tua testolina te la faccio a pezzi!".
> 
> Shining


Che filmone quello...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che filmone quello...


lui è da brivido...lo amo!!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2008)

*Indovinate un pò....*

"Uno di questi tre è figlio a te!"


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> "Uno di questi tre è figlio a te!"


Io ti rispondo cosi:  'E figlie so' figlie e so' tutt'eguale Mimi'!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> "Uno di questi tre è figlio a te!"


filumena marturano


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ti rispondo cosi:  'E figlie so' figlie e so' tutt'eguale Mimi'!












 i figli non si comprano don mi'


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ti rispondo cosi: 'E figlie so' figlie e so' tutt'eguale Mimi'!





Asudem ha detto:


> filumena marturano





Asudem ha detto:


> i figli non si comprano don mi'


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Dummi' ndr


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Dummi' ndr












  pignolo e bastardo....


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pignolo e bastardo....


le cose vanno dette come stanno..altrimenti..zit!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> i figli non si comprano don mi'


 dummi'...non don mi'.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Dummi' ndr


 ecco.....


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2008)

Veramente il titolo del film e' Matrimonio all'italiana, la storia raccontata e' quella tra Filumena Marturano e Domenico Soriano.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Veramente il titolo del film e' Matrimonio all'italiana, la storia raccontata e' quella tra Filumena Marturano e Domenico Soriano.


 il film precede la commedia?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> "Uno di questi tre è figlio a te!"





Mari' ha detto:


> Io ti rispondo cosi: 'E figlie so' figlie e so' tutt'eguale Mimi'!





Asudem ha detto:


> i figli non si comprano don mi'


So' viva eh! So' viva!



Quant'è belle chiagne!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Settembre 2008)

"Quello che sto cercando di dire è che se io posso cambiare… e se voi potete cambiare… tutto il mondo può cambiare!"


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2008)

NO in teatro fu messa in scena da Eduardo che l'aveva scritta appositamente per la sorella Titina che rese una grande interpretazione del personaggio femminile Filumena ... poi in seguito ne vide interprete anche la grande Regina Bianchi.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Settembre 2008)

ho paura che in quell'aula tutti se ne accorgano ed io voglio che nessuno sappia che mi sono innamorata di te.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO in teatro fu messa in scena da Eduardo che l'aveva scritta appositamente per la sorella Titina che rese una grande interpretazione del personaggio femminile Filumena ... poi in seguito ne vide interprete anche la grande Regina Bianchi.


 
titina era grandiosa....ma sofia era filumena proprio


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

sia nel film che nella commedia Domenico Soriano era chiamato Dummi'...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

dummì io sto accà!
la maronna m' ha fatto la grazia!!


questo splendido film l'ho visto almeno 12 volte..
lei è nel massimo della bellezza e di una bravura straordinaria.
Lui anche. bellissimo e bravo (e stronzo)
Un capolavoro.


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2008)

le scene piu' belle ... da brivido brrrrrrrrrr

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=0_5o1gTeY-Y&feature=related


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dummì io sto accà!
> la maronna m' ha fatto la grazia!!
> 
> 
> ...


io preferisco la commedia...anche se ammetto che nel film sono bravi...a parte l'accento napoletano di mastroianni che mi irrita non poco...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io preferisco la commedia...anche se ammetto che nel film sono bravi...a parte l'accento napoletano di mastroianni che mi irrita non poco...


echissenefrega? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ti han fatto le scuse?


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> echissenefrega?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























no, ma se me le avessero mai fatte sarebbero state fatte di merda... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















ma adesso per quanto dovremmo andare avanti con 'sta cosa?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no, ma se me le avessero mai fatte sarebbero state fatte di merda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
dopo quello che ci hai fatto sciroppare...tu fai questa domanda?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no, ma se me le avessero mai fatte sarebbero state fatte di merda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fino a che non ti bannano un 'altra volta


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> dopo quello che ci hai fatto sciroppare...tu fai questa domanda?
























in effetti.....mò basta però...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> in effetti.....mò basta però...


 sii serio.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fino a che non ti bannano un 'altra volta


ti piaceresse eh?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> in effetti.....mò basta però...


senti ma come va con la fidanza??


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sii serio.....


bisogna?


----------



## Old Holly (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fino a che non ti bannano un 'altra volta


Mi viene in mente sempre questa frase:

Vincenzo m'è padre a me!

dev'essere da Miseria e nobiltà... non vorrei sbagliare...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ti piaceresse eh?


ti sbagli, anzi!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> bisogna?


 oportet....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente sempre questa frase:
> 
> Vincenzo m'è padre a me!
> 
> dev'essere da Miseria e nobiltà... non vorrei sbagliare...


tutta roba recente in prima visione noi eh??


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti ma come va con la fidanza??


bene! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma a distanza è difficile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ..mi manca...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente sempre questa frase:
> 
> Vincenzo m'è padre a me!
> 
> dev'essere da Miseria e nobiltà... non vorrei sbagliare...


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> oportet....


sarebbe?


----------



## Old Holly (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tutta roba recente in prima visione noi eh??



Cosa vorresti insinuare????


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sarebbe?


 è opportuno


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti sbagli, anzi!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> bene!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciccio, c'è skype,msn, telefono...su, se son rose fioriranno


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Cosa vorresti insinuare????


che la piramide di cheope a confronto è architettura futuristica..


----------



## Old Holly (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> che la piramide di cheope a confronto è architettura futuristica..



Screanzato!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Cosa vorresti insinuare????


niente, che abbiamo gusti classici 

	
	
		
		
	


	





lezione di pr number one


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciccio, c'è skype,msn, telefono...su, se son rose fioriranno


almeno 20 -30 sms al giorno e telefonata tutte le sere o quasi..
con le promozioni dei cellulari si spende una cazzate..con 7 euro hai a disposizione 4000 sms e 1000 minuti di conversazione al mese...
purtroppo non ha il pc e quindi anche se ho la webcam non possiamo vederci in tempo reale.. con gli mms ci si arrangia...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> almeno 20 -30 sms al giorno e telefonata tutte le sere o quasi..
> con le promozioni dei cellulari si spende una cazzate..con 7 euro hai a disposizione 4000 sms e 1000 minuti di conversazione al mese...
> purtroppo non ha il pc e quindi anche se ho la webcam non possiamo vederci in tempo reale.. con gli mms ci si arrangia...


non ha il pc?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 e dai a noi delle piramidi di cheope???


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ha il pc??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a voi? a holly!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















no, non ha il pc...


----------



## Old Holly (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a voi? a holly!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ri-screanzato!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> A ri-screanzato!!!!


capirai che novità...


----------



## Old Holly (24 Settembre 2008)

-Dunque: noi vogliamo sapere, per andare dove dobbiamo andare, per dove dobbiamo andare. Sa, è una semplice informazione. 

Totò, Peppino e la... malafemmina

Non si capisce per niente che adoro Totò!


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> -Dunque: noi vogliamo sapere, per andare dove dobbiamo andare, per dove dobbiamo andare. Sa, è una semplice informazione.
> 
> Totò, Peppino e la... malafemmina
> 
> Non si capisce per niente che adoro Totò!


La donna è mobile e io mi sento mobiliere...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> -Dunque: noi vogliamo sapere, per andare dove dobbiamo andare, per dove dobbiamo andare. Sa, è una semplice informazione.
> 
> Totò, Peppino e la... malafemmina
> 
> Non si capisce per niente che adoro Totò!


noions volevon savoir 

	
	
		
		
	


	








per me toto e fabrizi erano due miti


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> noions volevon savoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e quante cocozze? tutto il cucuzzaro!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e quante cocozze? tutto il cucuzzaro!












  totò fabrizi e i giovani d'oggi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




la scena del cambio del vestito in taxi è esilarante


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> totò fabrizi e i giovani d'oggi
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























zan zan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> zan zan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












  con l'impermeabile da maniaco...


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> con l'impermeabile da maniaco...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


>



e quando totò gli porta i crisantemi in ospedale dopo che s'è magnato la colomba avariata??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Settembre 2008)

siete due mezzacapa


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e quando totò gli porta i crisantemi in ospedale dopo che s'è magnato la colomba avariata??
























sisi..


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> siete due mezzacapa


----------



## Old Holly (24 Settembre 2008)

"E' meglio un giorno da leone o cento da pecora?". " Facciamo cinquanta da orsacchiotto e non ne parliamo più". (Massimo Troisi in "Scusate il ritardo")


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sisi..


e quella stronza della moglie che gli dice che tanto in chiesa non guardano certo lui col vestito che gli arriva alle caviglie??


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> "E' meglio un giorno da leone o cento da pecora?". " Facciamo cinquanta da orsacchiotto e non ne parliamo più". (Massimo Troisi in "Scusate il ritardo")


iniziamo ad avvicinarci al '900


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> siete due mezzacapa


na femmena busciarda m'ha lassat.....ha!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e quella stronza della moglie che gli dice che tanto in chiesa non guardano certo lui col vestito che gli arriva alle caviglie??




















però è troppo forte con le caviglie pelose di fuori.......


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> na femmena busciarda m'ha lassat.....ha!!!!!!!


  duca....dica


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> duca....dica


lei dica duca io dico dica..duca..dica...


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> iniziamo ad avvicinarci al '900


e ti senti lo stesso a casa?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e ti senti lo stesso a casa?


nano, non è che fra me e te ci sia sta gran differenza di età


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> nano, non è che fra me e te ci sia sta gran differenza di età


quel tanto che basta.........


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quel tanto che basta.........


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


SMAAAAAAAAAACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> SMAAAAAAAAAACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


io comunque faccio richiesta per il bottoncino di default


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io comunque faccio richiesta per il bottoncino di default




















però questo vale un abbuono per un ban..


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> almeno 20 -30 sms al giorno e telefonata tutte le sere o quasi..
> con le promozioni dei cellulari si spende una cazzate..con 7 euro hai a disposizione 4000 sms e 1000 minuti di conversazione al mese...
> purtroppo non ha il pc e quindi anche se ho la webcam non possiamo vederci in tempo reale.. con gli mms ci si arrangia...


Potresti arrivare a rimpiangere la distanza...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> però questo vale un abbuono per un ban..


per un _*bang*_ intendi


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Potresti arrivare a rimpiangere la distanza...


sei serio?


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per un _*bang*_ intendi


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sei serio?


Abbastanza...qualche esperienza a distanza me la son fatta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vuoi mettere aver comunque la tua libertà quando non c'è? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Certo i primi tempi capisco non si aprrezzi anzi...ma poi...fidati!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

mah, la distanza aiuta molto le relazioni


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Abbastanza...qualche esperienza a distanza me la son fatta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io sono uno che si prende i suoi spazi e ti dirò che sto insieme a qualcuno solo se mi piace fare una gran quantità di cose insieme a quella persona..altrimenti sto da solo...


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mah, la distanza aiuta molto le relazioni


no!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no!


credimi. Parlo per esperienza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2008)

"Era una cavallina vivace"


Il signor Max ...De Sica


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> credimi. Parlo per esperienza


si, ma qui non si scopa però..
comunque seriamente non sono uno che si attacca af ogni costo se la donna vuole i suoi spazi, ma se provo qualcosa a parte i propri spazi reciproci starei sempre con quella persona...quindi è difficile...ma ho scelto..e mi prendo anche il brutto...


----------



## Old Holly (24 Settembre 2008)

-Dottor Frankestein?
-Frankestìn.
-Vuol prendermi in giro?
 -No.si pronuncia Frankestìn
-Allora si dice Frederaick.
-No, Frederick
-Beh, perchè non è Frederaick Frankestìn?
- Non lo è: è Frederick Frankestìn
-Capisco...
-Tu devi essere Igor.
-No, si pronuncia Aigor!!


Che film è, credo lo sappiano anche i sassi!


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> "Era una cavallina vivace"
> 
> 
> Il signor Max ...De Sica


De Sica padre o De Sica Figlio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> De Sica padre o De Sica Figlio?


 De Sica padre  

	
	
		
		
	


	





"Lei vada al fiume e se trova una ragazza...discorra"

Pane, amore e...fantasia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> -Dottor Frankestein?
> -Frankestìn.
> -Vuol prendermi in giro?
> -No.si pronuncia Frankestìn
> ...


 Frankestein junior  

	
	
		
		
	


	













"Gobba? Quale gobba?"


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Frankestein junior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Nooo...lupo ulululà...castello ulululì..."


----------



## Old Holly (24 Settembre 2008)

"Come fa a descrivere una donna così bene?""Penso a un uomo e gli tolgo razionalità e affidabilità."  (Qualcosa è cambiato)


E' molto, molto difficile mettere d'accordo cuore e cervello; pensa che, nel mio caso, non si rivolgono nemmeno la parola (Crimini e misfatti)


"Cosa penseresti se ti dicessi che hai sposato un genio?"
"Che sono bigama". (Criminali da strapazzo)



Amare è soffrire. Se non si vuol soffrire, non si deve amare. Però allora si soffre di non amare. Pertanto amare è soffrire, non amare è soffrire, e soffrire è soffrire. Essere felice è amare: allora essere felice è soffrire. Ma soffrire ci rende infelici. Pertanto per essere infelici si deve amare. O amare e soffrire. O soffrire per troppa felicità. Io spero che tu prenda appunti.
(Amore e Guerra)


----------



## Old geisha (25 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> credimi. Parlo per esperienza


dipende quanta distanza ........ 30 km si forse ........ 600 km no per niente, quando hai voglia di un abbraccio sono troppi immensamente troppi


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> dipende quanta distanza ........ 30 km si forse ........ 600 km no per niente, quando hai voglia di un abbraccio sono troppi immensamente troppi


quando hai voglia di prenderlo a calci però 300 km vanno benissimo!!


----------

